# Fire rated drywall between garage and house...on both sides?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it 5/8" sheetrock in the garage?
That is what is required
I'd do the inside with 5/8" too


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

inside its not required on single family , multi family i believe it is .


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

oldrivers said:


> inside its not required on single family , multi family i believe it is .


+ 1

If you are not sure, or if there are more specifics to the situation, just call your local Building Dept. & ask them.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Yup it is what is required in your municipality and the inspector would quite happily answer the specific question for you.

Good luck and be safe


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The IRC code requires 1/2" rock on the _garage side_ of the garage walls and any supporting structure (steel posts, stud walls, etc). If there is habitable space above the garage then 5/8" is required on the ceiling and any horizontal members such as steel beams. A lot of people spec 5/8" on the walls but the code does not require it.

In a single family residence under no circumstance should you have to have 5/8" (or 1/2" for that matter) on both sides of the wall separating the garage from the house. Just the garage side. The rock is intended as a fire membrane separation, not a true firewall that is designed to protect the structural elements from both sides of the wall.


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> The IRC code requires 1/2" rock on the _garage side_ of the garage walls and any supporting structure (steel posts, stud walls, etc). If there is habitable space above the garage then 5/8" is required on the ceiling and any horizontal members such as steel beams. A lot of people spec 5/8" on the walls but the code does not require it.
> 
> *In a single family residence under no circumstance should you have to have 5/8" (or 1/2" for that matter) on both sides of the wall separating the garage from the house. Just the garage side.* The rock is intended as a fire membrane separation, not a true firewall that is designed to protect the structural elements from both sides of the wall.


It's a finished basement..so I shouldn't finish the inside walls because there is already drywall on the garage side?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

RyanD said:


> It's a finished basement..so I shouldn't finish the inside walls because there is already drywall on the garage side?


Do you mean it already has sheetrock up or some other wall cover?

You can put sheetrock up in the basement, just not required for fire code


----------

